# What's in your chili?



## brushbuster

I love chili. Do you put anything special or different in your chili?Or maybe share your favorite chili recipe.


----------



## hommer23

Venison burger, light and dark chili beans, sweet red peppers, corn, pepperoni, mushrooms, crushed red peppers, granulated garlic, salt & pepper, cinnamon, jalapeños and Deifratelli tomato sauce for a base. Not a big fan of big hunks of tomatoes so the red peppers trick some people to thinking there is tomatoes in it. I don’t have a recipe, just add some of this and that until it tastes good.


----------



## bobberbill

Wife's not fond of chili. Usually pretty tame like Campbell's tomato soup if she makes it. She won't eat my concoction.


----------



## PunyTrout

brushbuster said:


> I love chili. Do you put anything special or different in your chili?Or maybe share your favorite chili recipe.



Freshly tempered and ground cumin seed.

Tempering is heating the spices to help activate and release the oils prior to grinding into a powder.

Cumin is the spice that gives chili its unique flavor.


----------



## brushbuster

PunyTrout said:


> Freshly tempered and ground cumin seed.
> 
> Tempering is heating the spices to help activate and release the oils prior to grinding into a powder.


I have been recently reading about roasting the spices before hand. I'm going to try that in the next batch.


----------



## PunyTrout

brushbuster said:


> I have been recently reading about roasting the spices before hand. I'm going to try that in the next batch.



Grinding your own curry and spice mixes is fun and will set your food apart from store bought run of the mill fare.

If you have a smoker, try smoking some onion, garlic, tomatoes and peppers for added flavor.


----------



## sureshot006

Adding a Chipotle pepper to the pot gives it a nice smoky flavor


----------



## georgeb

I like to add a little Dutch process coco and some good stout beer to deepen the flavor of the chill


----------



## A.M. General

Red or white? Ive had success with both. If you plan to do competition or just wow everyone, making it the night before allows all your ingredients to have a fine marriage that will entice your tastebuds.


----------



## georgeb

I have made green chili also. It starts with a tomatillo sauce and uses white kidney beans in it. My wife likes the smoked Turkey green chili the best


----------



## georgeb

A.M. General said:


> (snip) making it the night before allows all your ingredients to have a fine marriage that will entice your tastebuds.


an old friend swore that the best chili was made and frozen for at least a week to blend the flavor. I never tried to prove his theory.


----------



## BigWoods

I cube venison steak or sometimes buy beef stew meat instead of or along with the ground meat. I cook and break up bacon to add as well. I also put in a bottle of beer as mentioned. Jalapenos, fine diced tomatos, kidney beans & corn are always in there. I also use some spicy mexican chili powder that has a bit of a unique flavor.


----------



## 6Speed

brushbuster said:


> I love chili. Do you put anything special or different in your chili?Or maybe share your favorite chili recipe.


Farts...


----------



## 50incher

2 things I will never make chili without are, celery #1....and #1 again is Sweet Baby Rays barbecue sauce, lol....after that it's all nonsense....

I also like adding some V8, can't say it adds to flavor but I like a "soupy" chili....something you can dip a nice piece of bread in, so it helps, lol....GOTTA have celery !!!....cheers....


----------



## A.M. General

50incher said:


> 2 things I will never make chili without are, celery #1....and #1 again is Sweet Baby Rays barbecue sauce, lol....after that it's all nonsense....
> 
> I also like adding some V8, can't say it adds to flavor but I like a "soupy" chili....something you can dip a nice piece of bread in, so it helps, lol....GOTTA have celery !!!....cheers....


For flavor or texture?


----------



## 50incher

50incher said:


> Yeah there's a million ways to make it, but I just might of made the best I ever have , to us anyway, lol....figured I'd try & share while I remember what I did....never measure anything so here goes....
> 
> A 40 oz can of Brooks chili beans..1 15.5 oz can of Meijers Kidney beans..3 cans of stewed tomatoes (Del Monte) my fav, 14.5 oz....
> 
> @ 5 stalks of celery, one large sweet onion....mini sweet peppers and 1/2 green pepper....3 packs of McCormick chili seasoning along with extra chili powder....1.7 lbs. ground beef, cause that's what the local market had, lol....
> 
> Added one can of V8, 5.5 oz....and Sweet Baby Rays barbecue sauce, used honey chipotle this time @ a 1/2 bottle, lol (it's the secret)....added some Sriracha hot sauce & bam....good stuff....
> 
> Would of used venison but couldn't shoot the bucks I saw last season for the APR's....thanks to the folk who think antlers are more important than meat, lol !....
> 
> View attachment 506653
> 
> 
> cheers....


My opinion again ? lol....


----------



## A.M. General

Celery for flavor or texture?


----------



## 50incher

A.M. General said:


> Celery for flavor or texture?


Flavor, imo....


----------



## A.M. General

50incher said:


> My opinion again ? lol....


Little bit of mustard stirred in there and it sounds like a winner!


----------



## brushbuster

BigWoods said:


> I cube venison steak or sometimes buy beef stew meat instead of or along with the ground meat. I cook and break up bacon to add as well. I also put in a bottle of beer as mentioned. Jalapenos, fine diced tomatos, kidney beans & corn are always in there. I also use some spicy mexican chili powder that has a bit of a unique flavor.


Now that's more on the lines of my chili. 
I'm going to have to try some beer and cocoa sometime.


----------



## 6thMichCav

Got this from work. It won three chili cook offs. The key is good ingredients and proper cooking. It makes a thicker chili rather than a soupy chili:

6 cooked chicken breasts, cubed or shredded.
1-48oz jar of Great Northern beans
1-16oz jar of salsa (I prefer Pace Hot)
1-8oz package of Monterey Jack cheese, shredded
1-tablespoon chili powder
1-tablespoon garlic powder

Add all ingredients to large saucepan and simmer one hour. Stir occasionally to avoid anything sticking or burning.


----------



## kisherfisher

Very little beans. Big on the salsa, chipotle seasoning, I lb of breakfast sausage to two lbs of venison burger, and the regular ingrediants already mentioned, along with can of Coke.


----------



## Josh R

Lotta beans and small cubed potatoes, venison for meat

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## 82shortbox

Couple things I add to my Canoe Camp chili is ranch powdered dressing mix and spicy sausage.


----------



## Petronius

Taco seasoning


----------



## brushbuster

Been thinking about throwing in some chorizo. Might have to make up some chili tonight for the week trying some of these add ins.


----------



## sureshot006

At what point does it become something other than chili lol


----------



## georgeb

brushbuster said:


> Been thinking about throwing in some chorizo. Might have to make up some chili tonight for the week trying some of these add ins.


I used Backwoods's Chorizo seasoning mix to make venison Chorizo (the 5Lb. packet size) and used 2 Lbs. of it to make a batch of chili. The venison chorizo was very good as the seasoning base for the chili, I like it in Pasta sauce also.


----------



## eyepod

Eye like to keep it simple, when I do my Fall canning I always whip up 20 quarts of pre made chili mix, green peppers, onions, garlic, chili powder. Brown down some burg, dump pre made canned chili mix in and done. When I make a batch I may add in a little extra something depending what I have on hand at the time.


----------



## usedtobeayooper

Mine's actually pretty basic, but everyone seems to love it. The biggest thing to me is that it's gotta be thick not runny, and it has to have lot's of big chunks... so I cut all of my veggies large.

Simmer ground venison (or beef if you're hard-up) in white onions and butter... once it browns, dump in a bag of chili seasoning and simmer a bit longer covered while adding some chili powder, chopped celery (not chili without celery in my book), more onions, chopped garlic, red peppers, green peppers, and yellow peppers. Once the celery "just" starts to soften, dump in a big can of tomato sauce, a can or two of diced chili seasoned tomatoes, a can or two of whole stewed tomatoes, black beans, and chili beans. 

From there it differs by crowd, I may add a bunch of jalapeno's, etc., to heat it up, or just serve with an assortment of jalapeno's, chili powder, tabasco, franks red hot, etc., so people can add to their preferred heat level.

Corn bread doesn't hurt either... chili is always better with fresh corn bread.


----------



## brushbuster

sureshot006 said:


> At what point does it become something other than chili lol


When you put noodles in it instead of beans, then it's goulash.


----------



## sureshot006

brushbuster said:


> When you put noodles in it instead of beans, then it's goulash.


Lmao but why isn't goulash spaghetti? Noodle shape?


----------



## brushbuster

sureshot006 said:


> Lmao but why isn't goulash spaghetti? Noodle shape?


Most likely. Noodles changes the names of every dish. Lasagna, mostacioli, rizetta, ravioli.....


----------



## brushbuster

Rizeta? WTF is Rizeta. Lmao


----------



## sureshot006

brushbuster said:


> Rizeta? WTF is Rizeta. Lmao


A dish made with ritz crackers.


----------



## hommer23

brushbuster said:


> When you put noodles in it instead of beans, then it's goulash.


Chili Mac, when you put beans and elbow noodles.


----------



## brushbuster

So I got a pot on the stove now.
I can of chili beans. 1 can of great northern beans.
1 can of diced tomatoes and Chili's.
Some roasted cumin, cinnamon, chili powder, cocoa, and garlic
Half a bottle of Coca-Cola.
Fried elk steak, elk burger,and some chorizo. Diced onions.
Smells good







Awesome!


----------



## brushbuster

I must say, the flavor is tremendous!


----------



## Walleyze247

50incher said:


> Flavor, imo....


Always celery and I fry it with the burger (and onion). This will soften it up.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

My whole beef with Chili (no pun intended). Is when it comes to people, below is a base chili really good. But I like a lil heat not ridiculous just a bit. So when you add those elements even lil bits, it's too hot for some. So essentially cooking for a group your forced to make a mild chili and a spicier one, or just the base, and doctor your bowl.

I spent alot of time looking at recipes last night just to see other elements could add. Haven't really had urge because no one is getting together to make a batch due to covid.

Best chili ever was at a bar in hulett Wyoming went in for a 6 dollar rib steak, oh I'll take a bowl of your five meat chili. It was like buffalo, beef, turkey, antelope who knows, shredded. Cried next day out. Next year requested they have everyday.


----------



## sureshot006

3rd bowl. Not exactly sure of ingredients but its damn good. I do know it has pickled jalapeño


----------



## DEDGOOSE

So couldn't take not having chili any longer whipped a small batch of the base recipe didn't go crazy. Added some crushed red pepper and seed and rib in jalapenos to bowl for a lil heat. Still wanna try one major change that could go either way. 

Man I missed chili, tommorow chili dogs.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

DEDGOOSE said:


> So couldn't take not having chili any longer whipped a small batch of the base recipe didn't go crazy. Added some crushed red pepper and seed and rib in jalapenos to bowl for a lil heat. Still wanna try one major change that could go either way.
> 
> Man I missed chili, tommorow chili dogs.
> 
> View attachment 615079
> 
> 
> View attachment 615081


So tonight made chili dogs. Alot of folks like the higher end dogs, I like a cheap ballpark. Added cheese, diced onion, jalapenos and topped with spicy brown mustard and Frank's Red Hot. 

Bush baked beans not doctored up.


----------



## loomis82

Looks great but man does that look like some bubble guts waiting to happen! Lol


DEDGOOSE said:


> So tonight made chili dogs. Alot of folks like the higher end dogs, I like a cheap ballpark. Added cheese, diced onion, jalapenos and topped with spicy brown mustard and Frank's Red Hot.
> 
> Bush baked beans not doctored up.
> View attachment 615389


----------



## roger15055

Bubble Guts that’s great! And 6Speed farts. Why am I so 15 years old in the brain - Farts should not make me laugh at my age!! In a serious note man I know what I’m making tonight. I always throw celery in everything it’s like onions and garlic to me it’s a must in everything. And Dedgoose chili dogs Plate looked better than a restaurant!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE

roger15055 said:


> I always throw celery in everything it’s like onions and garlic to me it’s a must in everything. And Dedgoose chili dogs Plate looked better than a restaurant!!


I woulda put celery in but it was not in good shape, I always end up throwing some out.

As for played pic, we eat with our eyes and nose first lol. Needed more color.


----------



## sureshot006

DEDGOOSE said:


> As for played pic, we eat with our eyes and nose first lol. Needed more color.


This is what I enjoy about fresh salsa with various peppers, onions and bright tomato.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

sureshot006 said:


> This is what I enjoy about fresh salsa with various peppers, onions and bright tomato.


Yeah I use bell peppers alot I love um they add alot of color. I'm not a huge mater fan, fresh outta garden yes.


----------



## sureshot006

DEDGOOSE said:


> Yeah I use bell peppers alot I love um they add alot of color. I'm not a huge mater fan, fresh outta garden yes.


Ya. I like fresh diced tomato for salsa. A variety mixed together.


----------



## trucker3573

Yikes what is with this chili with all the veggies in there?? I’m no cook but red with meat, couple dabs of sour cream, some shredded cheese and crushed up crackers. Just had it last night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Team Camo

trucker3573 said:


> Yikes what is with this chili with all the veggies in there?? I’m no cook but red with meat, couple dabs of sour cream, some shredded cheese and crushed up crackers. Just had it last night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fritos on the bottom. Chili then cheese, sour cream and diced raw onions. Posted a pic in Venison thread.


----------



## trucker3573

Team Camo said:


> Fritos on the bottom. Chili then cheese, sour cream and diced raw onions. Posted a pic in Venison thread.


Nice other than I’m not an onion guy. Fritos though, I must try that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roger15055

Team Camo - Guess what is for Dinner tomorrow?? How the heck did I never think of that!
Or some frito scoops and scooping like it’s my job


----------



## kroppe

Pot of chili is on the stove now. Dinner in 5 minutes.

4-6 qts beef stock made with beef rib bones
1-2 cubes beef boullion
1lb rib roast leftovers, cubed
1lb ground beef, sirloin is preferred
1 lg can red kidney beans
2 large white onions diced
3-4 cloves garlic, minced
1c approx chili powder
1/3c approx cumin
2T approx thyme
Salt
Black pepper
Bay leaf, optional

Brown ground beef, drain fat, sautée onions in ground beef, add garlic at the end, add to stock pot with stock and boullion. Serve with skillet baked corn bread. Freezes well and leftovers are better than the fresh batch. 

The game changer is using scratch made beef stock. The cartilage in the bones adds a smooth texture, plus you have the satisfaction of having made a great food item and the knowledge of what’s in it. 

The recipe above is a slight cheat because it includes boullion cubes. It I had the forethought I could have made enough beef stock and condensed it to the right consistency and flavor. Because I didn’t plan far enough ahead, I made a basic beef stock and enhanced the flavor with store bought boullion.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Made a new to me Chili recipe the other day. Spices were the usual suspects, it requires simmering 4 hrs. It makes it stand a spoon thick. 

One thing I added I have never used in Chili, Better than Boullion Beef. Love it and love their Chicken version too. Didn't realize they have a chili base. 

Chili turned out great, thick is an understatement. Cannot say BTB did or didn't work. Never had this recipe before nothing judge with. I need to use in my regular chili, see if it works. So next day, leftovers, got some tots, baked them put chili over top, with Cheese, Onions and Sour Cream.


----------



## loomis82

Thanks dedgoose. Added a few of my own things and took out beans as they are a no no with the wife! It is some good stuff! And SPICY!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Made the thick chili a while back. Froze a little. Today decided to make Chili Dogs.

Now I don't know if caramelized onions go on Chili Dogs. But years ago someone taught me a lil thing to up the ante on caramelized onions. I forgot, frustrating, then it hit me while working out. 

Whether they belong or not they were getting them. So a quick meal no longer quick. 

Yes there is Chili and Cheese under there. The concoction for the onions provides a "sauce" so no mustard, ketchup, Frank's needed. I'm stuffed plus I cleaned up the onion pan. Lol


----------



## Big Frank 25

DEDGOOSE said:


> Made the thick chili a while back. Froze a little. Today decided to make Chili Dogs.
> 
> Now I don't know if caramelized onions go on Chili Dogs. But years ago someone taught me a lil thing to up the ante on caramelized onions. I forgot, frustrating, then it hit me while working out.
> 
> Whether they belong or not they were getting them. So a quick meal no longer quick.
> 
> Yes there is Chili and Cheese under there. The concoction for the onions provides a "sauce" so no mustard, ketchup, Frank's needed. I'm stuffed plus I cleaned up the onion pan. Lol
> 
> View attachment 753170


Looks great! Faster Caramelized Onions with Baking Soda - National Onion Association (onions-usa.org)


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Big Frank 25 said:


> Looks great! Faster Caramelized Onions with Baking Soda - National Onion Association (onions-usa.org)


Not that but they do cook quicker and have more flavor. I'd say 15-20. Granted small quantity and spread out. 

You mention baking soda. That's what Chinese restaurants use to get the cheap beef super tender. Works well on thin cuts for the PH properties mentioned in your link.


----------



## Hammer62

I have long since thought that the best chili is made with home canned tomato's from the garden.....not the store bought ones!


----------

